# Bass Solo



## FearlessFreep (Jun 11, 2008)

Not a martial arts piece but I just got an idea this morning to plug my bass into my laptop and hit "record" this morning.






This is the intro for a longer piece I normally do.  After this part I loop a rhythm section and solo, but this wasn't bad for now rehearsal or setup just for some fun.

Anyway, the musicians, bass players, and music fans, thought it might be fun


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! Nothing like some musical talent, practice and skills to bring color into your life.

:asian:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks


Also did Autumn Leaves (



) for  the jazz fans.

Nothing really pro-quality.  Just an experiment.  I'll probably do something better quality this weeekend


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice FF thank you for sharing


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2008)

Me like! Lots! Thanks for sharing that! 


Ohhh so THAT's what you look like... lol. Cool! Good to put a face to the posts now. :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know why but I always warm to a person who can play :tup:.  Like Georgia I reckon that music broadens a persons soul.

Oh and Autumn Leaves was excellent, sir.  Arpeggios and chords on a bass ... ouch (I'm a 'nancy-boy' blues guitarist myself, so my fingers can't take bass string tensions)!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Also did Autumn Leaves (
> ...



That was pretty! Deeply pretty!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks all   Glad you like them


----------

